# G910 geht nicht



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2015)

Hallöchen Popöchen,

Meine Nigelnagelneue G910 geht irgendwie nicht. Habe die Software installiert und beim anschließen kommt auch nen Ton das sie angeschlossen wurde. In Windows wird sie als Logitech Gaming HID Device und Logitech Gaming USB Device erkannt, allerdings unter "andere Geräte mit einem Fragezeichen. Unter dem Reiter "Treiber" ist nix verfügbar. Was mach ich denn nun? Ich benutz seit 95 meine olle Dell und hab ich auf was neues gefreut und nun so'n Dreck.
Unter "Geräte und Drucker" wird sie als USB-Bootloader geführt!? Was'n das?


_*HILFE!!!!!!! BITTEEEEEEEE!!!!*_


----------



## Goldrabe (9. Oktober 2015)

Welches Betriebssystem? an USB 2.0 oder 3.0 angeschlossen? Aktuelle Version drauf? Paar Infos wären nicht schlecht

Grüße


----------



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2015)

Windows 10, alles USB 3 und alle USB 2 anschlüsse, Gaming Software von der Logitechseite, am Laptop geht se auch nicht. Ich geh ja davon aus, das die Kaputt ist, oder gibt's da nen Anschaltknopf oder ist mein Mainboard (GA-790FXTA-UD5) zu alt? Wegen dem Strom für die Leuchttasten.

Teilweise wird es jedoch erkannt, also kann's eigentlich nur am Treiber liegen...es is zum Heulen, das freut man sich und dann is alles doof.


----------



## Goldrabe (9. Oktober 2015)

Evtl Windows 10 + Treiber der Übeltäter? Möglichkeit die Tastatur an einem anderen Betriebssystemen testen? 

Grüße


----------



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab's gelöst!!!!

Im vorletzten Treiber ist ein Firmwareupdate für die Tastatur!!! Ich hab jetzt sämtliche Gamingsoftwareversionen runtergeladen und hab beginnend von der letzten Version jeden Ordner durchgegangen. Die sind so bekloppt bei Logitech, steht nirgends etwas von neuer Firmware, nur in dem einen Ordner...einfach lächerlich.

Trotzdem danke, andere PC's hab ich schon getestet und immer das gleiche, wurde nur halb erkannt und wollt die morgen zurückschicken. Man wäre das peinlich gewesen.


----------

